# Créer des fiches avec des images avec Numbers…



## Rollmops (26 Juin 2020)

Bonjour à tous  

Est-il possible de créer un classeur, un répertoire de fiches contenant des images avec Numbers ?
Un peu ce qu'on peut faire avec File Maker.

En fait chaque rangée devient une fiche et naviguer de fiches en fiches revient à naviguer de rangées en rangées.

Un peu ce qu’on voit dans le Formulaire de Numbers si vous connaissez sauf que dans ce formulaire on ne peut pas y mettre une image…


----------



## baron (26 Juin 2020)

Dans l'inspecteur des graphismes (ça varie un peu selon les versions) : 
Remplissage de la cellule > Avec une image.






Résumé en images des différentes options :


----------



## Rollmops (26 Juin 2020)

Merci 

Mais quid des champs de textes façon formulaire ?


----------



## Rollmops (26 Juin 2020)

Exemple


----------



## Chris K (26 Juin 2020)

Rollmops a dit:


> Un peu ce qu'on peut faire avec File Maker.



Un tableur, comme Numbers, n’est pas tout à fait un gestionnaire de base de données.
Quelque chose comme AirTable (bon.. c’est en anglais et en ligne, mais il existe peut-être des solutions similaires en français) me semble plus convenir à tes besoins. À moins qu’Excel sache faire ça aussi bien (voilà bien longtemps que je n’ai pas tripoté ce soft).


----------



## baron (26 Juin 2020)

Je ne comprends pas ton problème…

Dans Numbers, tu as des feuilles, qui contiennent chacune des tableaux (composés de cellules) mais aussi si on veut des zones de texte, des images ou des figures géométriques.

Dans ton exemple, tu aurais une feuille par modèle d'auto, avec un tableau à deux ou trois colonnes pour les caractéristiques et une photo indépendante par feuille, obtenue en collant simplement l'image de l'auto dans la feuille (sans avoir sélectionné de cellule).
Exemple : la résille en bois du centre Pompidou de Metz, à droite de ma capture d'écran.

L'autre possibilité est de coller ta photo en remplissage de cellule — ça me  permet de trier mon tableau par nom de ville, avec les photos qui suivent.
Exemple : comparer avec la capture précédente, l'ordre des villes a changé.





Dans les deux premières colonnes, outre le remplissage de fond de cellule avec une couleur ou une photo, il y a du texte dans chaque cellule (le nom des villes).


----------



## lineakd (27 Juin 2020)

@Rollmops, ou quelque chose comme ça...


----------



## Rollmops (27 Juin 2020)

Tout à fait   
Comment as-tu fais ?


----------



## baron (27 Juin 2020)

Rollmops a dit:


> Tout à fait
> Comment as-tu fais ?


Probablement comme ça :


baron a dit:


> […] une feuille par modèle d'auto, avec un tableau à deux ou trois colonnes pour les caractéristiques et une photo indépendante par feuille, obtenue en collant simplement l'image de l'auto dans la feuille (sans avoir sélectionné de cellule).


----------



## Rollmops (27 Juin 2020)

Merci 
J’ai fait cela, super mais maintenant comment faire pour faire des recherches dans ces différentes feuilles ?


----------



## Rollmops (27 Juin 2020)

Par exemple je cherche les voitures des années 1952 avec 6 cylindres.
C'est donc une recherche double qu’on ne peut pas faire avec le bouton rechercher (loupe dans menu cercle avec 3 points en haut à droite)…
Le problème semble qu’on ne peut pas utiliser les filtres ou les catégories car les voitures sont dans des feuilles différentes.
Peut-être une fonction ?
L’idéal serait avec un menu déroulant.


----------



## Chris K (2 Juillet 2020)

Comme je l’ai suggéré un peu plus haut... ce n’est pas vraiment fait pour....


----------

